# After HGE last month..Foxxy seems ill again!!



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ughhh...I just got home from work to find Foxxy shaking and licking like she was trying to throw up. I took her outside and she wanted to go for the grass. I didn't let her (last time her vet told me not to...but that was after her bout with HGE) I don't see any poop or vomit in the house and she's sleeping now. She has been eating her regular food (wellness simple) since we switched three weeks ago but not eating now...I don't know if i should take her vet...or wait it out. So worried right now, I still have nightmares about her HGE!!

The only thing I can think of...two nights ago, she ate the cotton off of 2 qtips...but i can't imagine that's what it is...any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this. Their tummies are super sensitive after having HGE. All 4 of mine are like that. I do have one with IBD, his is super, ultra sensitive. But yes, cotton could be the problem. Anything out of their ordinary diet will upset their tummies. I would fast her for 24 hours if she's big enough. If you see any signs of vomiting or diarrhea I'd take her in. That's just my opinion. HGE is serious stuff, as you know. Watch her close. Hope she's well soon!


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

TLI said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this. Their tummies are super sensitive after having HGE. All 4 of mine are like that. I do have one with IBD, his is super, ultra sensitive. But yes, cotton could be the problem. Anything out of their ordinary diet will upset their tummies. I would fast her for 24 hours if she's big enough. If you see any signs of vomiting or diarrhea I'd take her in. That's just my opinion. HGE is serious stuff, as you know. Watch her close. Hope she's well soon!


Do your dogs get sick still?? I am so paranoid right now...Some good news, I guess: The gas co man came to inspect and she jumped up and barked like crazy but...she's back sleeping again


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Foxxy is an odd little dog...about 5 hours after she got up, stretched and was asking for food. I gave her some of her kibble and she went by the window, waiting for her human "papa" to get home. We walked her, she had a beautiful BM (after HGE, I am very proud of her BMs hahaha) and now she seems like she's back to normal. Still a bit worried because she kind of did the same thing before...wondering still what it could have been. 

@TLI: Thanks for all the helpful advice...I have been feeding her the Wellness Simple and she really likes it.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hope little foxy stays good with her tummy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome! Mine do fine unless I try to switch foods or they find crumbs on the floor. I have to watch their diets carefully. Anything out of the ordinary makes their tummies upset. But they have not had another bout of HGE since. My vet lets me keep metronidazole at home for any tummy problems. It took about a month to get mine all straightened out after they had it. One of my pups was hospitalized for 5 days.  Hope all is well with your Angel. My troop enjoy the Wellness Simple too. But I recently had to switch my boy to a prescription diet. He has IBD.


----------

